# Tout s'enregistre sur le Cloud



## Noa2coco (6 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous,


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tout ce que je peux enregistrer via ma Gopro, Mon tel, des Clefs USB, etc, s'enregistre directement dans le cloud qui est donc saturé maintenant.....

Quelqu'un saurait m'aider ?


Merci 




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (8 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir 
Sois plus explicite.


----------



## Noa2coco (13 Janvier 2018)

Par exemple je souhaite rédiger mon CV. Je souhaite ensuite l'enregistrer, il me propose notamment de l'enregistrer sur le bureau.
Mon soucis c'est qu'il va pas l'enregistrer sur le bureau mais sur le cloud.
En fait il va me proposer "Bureau - icloud", ou "pages - icloud"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (17 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir,
Tu as dû cocher "Documents et bureau"  dans les réglages / iCloud /iCloud Drive/ option. 
Tout ce que tu as sur ton bureau ou dans ton dossier documents vont sur iCloud Drive.


----------



## Noa2coco (20 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Cependant je suis vraiment débutant sur Mac (19 ans sur un PC) du coup je sais que ca a l air bête mais je ne trouve pas :
iCloud /iCloud Drive/ option.
Dans Finder y a bien icloud drive sur la barre à gauche mais après "option"... je sèche...

Peux tu m'aider stp ?
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (20 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, tu vas dans les Preferences système (l'icône en roue dentée, dans ton dock ou le launchpad (le lanceur d'appli en forme de fusée) puis dans iCloud puis dans les options d'iCloud Drive et tu décoches Dossiers bureau et documents. 
Attention aux options pour bien conserver tes fichiers sur ton ordi (c'est clair mais il faut lire les possibilités).
Après si tout va bien, tu pourras les supprimer d'iCloud via iCloud.com depuis ton navigateur


----------



## Noa2coco (21 Janvier 2018)

Salut,

C'est bon j'ai trouvé merci pour tes indications.
Alors effectivement si je décoche il m'avertit que si je désactive icloud drive ça va supprimer tous les doc de mon Mac.
Du coup je vais sauvegarder tout ça sur un disque externe histoire d'être certain.

Merci en tout cas pour tes conseils.
Je sauvegarde, désactive et te fais un retour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (21 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, 
Oui sois prudent dans les options de récupération, tout dépend du nombre de ibidules sur iCloud (en fait, un ou plusieurs).


----------



## Noa2coco (21 Janvier 2018)

Hello,
Bon alors j'ai encore besoin d'un coup de main (désolé)

Bon alors j'ai tout sauvé sur mon disque dur externe en créant des nouveaux dossiers (appelons les X) sur ce dernier pour trier de façon propre.
Après avoir tout sauver, comme mon cloud est plein (5G) j'ai voulu le vider : Finder/iclouddrive et là surprise tout ce que j'ai importer sur ce cloud tous les fichiers que j'ai créé pour faire propre (les fameux X).
Je comprends rien.....

Je sais qu'il faudrait que j'ouvre un nouveau "case" pour ce que je te demande mais vu que t'as l'air de gérer j'en profite (merci merci   ).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (21 Janvier 2018)

Tu as décoché bureau et documents? 
Dès que tu as ta sauvegarde, tu peux le faire puis ensuite faire le ménage via iCloud.com et non depuis ton bureau


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (21 Janvier 2018)

Regardes ce lien surtout le dernier paragraphe qui te concerne.
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT206985

Le but de la manipulation est que tu ne perdes rien. 
Tu as une copie externe, c'est une sécurité supplémentaire 
Maintenant tu dois décocher,  PUIS faire les transferts et le ménage selon tes critères sur iCloud Drive


----------



## Noa2coco (27 Janvier 2018)

Je vais regarder ça merci


----------

